# Wertermittlung Wildsau Enduro



## axel123 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich will meinen Endurorahmen verkaufen und habe keine Ahnung, was er Wert sein könnte. Vielleicht habt ihr eine grobe Richtung für mich:

Rahmen Wildsau Enduro von 2006, 2 Saison gefahren
schwarz eloxierter Hauptrahmen, Hinterbau und Wippe Alu natur
Größe XXL
Dämpfer Fox DHX Air 5.0
mit Alutech X-long Steuersatz
Zugführungen für Rohloff und für Kettenschaltung
Die Lager sind nicht mehr die besten.

kein Bikepark, keine Dellen, wurde mit Schwerpunkt "Tourenrad" verwendet


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Juni 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt - in dem Aufbau zu speziell, ergo nicht viel.

Zerlegen und einzeln verkaufen, aber ich warn dich, für die Rahmengröße gibts nur wenig Zielgruppe. Für den Rahmen sind 600-700 realistisch, mit dem Dämpfer drauf vielleicht 200 mehr?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (25. Juni 2010)

Vielen dank erstmal.
Ich habe es oben nicht klar ausgedrückt, ich will ohnehin nur den Rahmen verkaufen (mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz)

Ich würde mich ja freuen, wenn ich 800-900 kriegen würde, habe aber den Eindruck, dass das doch ein bisschen hoch gegriffen ist. Meinst du das ist wirklich realistisch?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn du nen XXL Fahrer findest dann hast du Glück, wenn nicht wirst du den Rahmen eh nicht los.

Rahmenpreise sind halt sowas, jeder sieht das anders. Ich würd ihn unter einem bestimmten Preis nicht weggeben.

Minimalziel sollten für dich 650-700 inc. Dämpfer sein, alles drüber als Bonus.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## rsu (27. Juni 2010)

Nach meiner Erfahrung kannst Du Dich schon glÃ¼cklich schÃ¤tzen 650â¬ zu bekommen. Ist leider so (kÃ¼rzlich ging ein Hardride XL Rahmen mit DHX Air 5.0 unter 400â¬ weg). Kannst ja mal mit einem hÃ¶heren Preis im Bikemarkt einstellen, wirst dann ja merken wie die Resonanz ist.


----------

